# 14 inch carry on?



## Mark from Illinois (Jul 21, 2019)

We are taking a two week long Amtrak trip this fall. Want to stay in the guidelines that Amtrak provides for carry-on luggage at your seat, which is 14"x11"x7" ... finding it difficult to find any bags that small. Any suggestions for where to buy such a piece of luggage?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Mark from Illinois said:


> We are taking a two week long Amtrak trip this fall. Want to stay in the guidelines that Amtrak provides for carry-on luggage at your seat, which is 14"x11"x7" ... finding it difficult to find any bags that small. Any suggestions for where to buy such a piece of luggage?


You're reading the policy incorrectly. They're talking about personal items at your seat, meaning items such as purses and laptop bags.

Carry-on luggage has to be within 28 x 22 x 14 inches and weigh less than 50 pounds.


----------



## PVD (Jul 21, 2019)

The idea is that carry on luggage can go into the overhead space, or the luggage racks at the end of the car or downstairs (depending on the type of car) personal items are a different category, as pointed out above...


----------



## Qapla (Jul 22, 2019)

If you do not need your carry-on to be something that "rolls" or has "hard sides" - I find that using a "duffel bag" works best. One of mine is very close to the maximum size allowed and I have never had a problem taking on the train with me.

The duffel bag also travels very well as "checked baggage".

Their only drawback is that they need to be carried or put on a rolling cart sine they do not have wheel on them - although, there are some duffel bags that are made with wheels.


----------



## Whiterabbit (Jul 22, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> You're reading the policy incorrectly. They're talking about personal items at your seat, meaning items such as purses and laptop bags.
> 
> Carry-on luggage has to be within 28 x 22 x 14 inches and weigh less than 50 pounds.


----------

